# How Good Is Cantaloupe Wine?



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a neighbor who has a garden and he is always giving me fruit and veggies. Well, he gave me some cantaloupe yesterday and the first thing that I thought about was WINE!!! I found a recipe and I think I will try to make only 1 gallon. Not sure how it will turn out.

Anyone have cantaloupe wine experience?



> http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request137.asp
> 
> CANTALOUPES
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyt (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll bet it's gassy. hahaha


----------



## zipur (Jul 15, 2013)

I made some Cantaloupe wine and used Jack Keller's recipe as a base. The only thing I changed is the amount of cantaloupes (doubled it) and I used Lemon juice instead of peeled lemons. I peeled the cantaloupes and put chunks into a juicer instead of over the primary. I put the juice into the primary and the pulp from the juicer into a nylon bag then added water. I might try the steam juicer next time since I got very little juice out a cantaloupe and the mess it made with the juicer was unbelievable. The cantaloupe got everywhere lol even underneath it to stop it from spinning. 

My wife and mother in law loved it but I thought it was a "meh" wine. It had decent body and you can definitely taste the cantaloupe but to me it was like sucking a cantaloupe chunk with alcohol on it. I found the flavour to be lacking/bland after I used 10 melons but I didn't use an f-pack with mine. I would suggested using around 15 canteloupes or 10 and an f-pack.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 16, 2013)

tonyt said:


> i'll bet it's gassy. Hahaha



lol lol lol lol


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 16, 2013)

zipur said:


> I made some Cantaloupe wine and used Jack Keller's recipe as a base. The only thing I changed is the amount of cantaloupes (doubled it) and I used Lemon juice instead of peeled lemons. I peeled the cantaloupes and put chunks into a juicer instead of over the primary. I put the juice into the primary and the pulp from the juicer into a nylon bag then added water. I might try the steam juicer next time since I got very little juice out a cantaloupe and the mess it made with the juicer was unbelievable. The cantaloupe got everywhere lol even underneath it to stop it from spinning.
> 
> My wife and mother in law loved it but I thought it was a "meh" wine. It had decent body and you can definitely taste the cantaloupe but to me it was like sucking a cantaloupe chunk with alcohol on it. I found the flavour to be lacking/bland after I used 10 melons but I didn't use an f-pack with mine. I would suggested using around 15 canteloupes or 10 and an f-pack.



That sounds like something I want to try. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 16, 2013)

This is just based on a "mist type kit" that was kiwi melon. We did not care for the taste but you may like it. I would make sure that the melon tastes good to you because there are many varieties of melon. We love cantaloupe but the most common variety here is Athena and we do not like it one bit.


----------



## jswordy (Jul 16, 2013)

I too have thought of cantaloupe wine, but I am thinking of it as a flavoring added to a neutral wine base after stabilizing. They grow a lot of them here and the prices will really fall by August.


----------



## zipur (Jul 17, 2013)

If you do decide to go ahead with the Cantaloupe wine, keep me updated .


----------

